# Nickel Python w/ stock blued hammer/trigger



## DW 45 PM7 (Sep 5, 2009)

Anyone aware of stock or Colt Custom Shop Nickel Pythons having a blued hammer and trigger.
Serial # is 9xxxx (1969). Both hammer and trigger are target type. Trigger has adjustable stop installed.

6" barrel- front and rear sight are target type but blued as is the cylinder ejector plate but ejector rod is nickel or polished metal.

The contrast looks good ........ just wondering if Colt mfg. would resort to subbing parts if they were low or if 
some guns were possibly made that way in the Custom Shop?

More Pics ..... http://www.pbase.com/digital_graffiti/handguns


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never seen that - do you own the gun or have you actually seen it or just ran across it online?

Really pretty to me.

:smt1099


----------



## DW 45 PM7 (Sep 5, 2009)

Owned since '89 ....


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

Could be custom shop, but those are normally done in gold. That said the custom shop would do most anything if you had the money.

Like this 1975 Trooper III I brought home Saturday, 4" nickel, gold plated target hammer & trigger. If I keep it I will have to have Colt do the history of the gu to be sure of it being custom shop gun. I would say it was something given to retiring LEO or maybe a promotion gift.


----------

